# Unna Boot Reimbursement Issues



## Aochoa3 (Dec 12, 2017)

How does everyone bill there Unna Boots? At our clinic, since our physical therapist does the Unna Boots, we apply a GP modifier with the appropriate LT or RT modifier. We've been doing it like that for years without any issues. Starting the year 2017 we have been getting denials due to 'procedure inconsistent with modifier used and/or modifier is missing. Has anybody had that happen? I've tried doing some research and have even called Medicare, but can't get anywhere.


----------



## gr8gal61 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Unna Boot & Medicare*

Are you also billing 97140 with the 29580/29581? If so, Medicare does not pay on both. They will pay the unna boot but not the manual therapy.





Aochoa3 said:


> How does everyone bill there Unna Boots? At our clinic, since our physical therapist does the Unna Boots, we apply a GP modifier with the appropriate LT or RT modifier. We've been doing it like that for years without any issues. Starting the year 2017 we have been getting denials due to 'procedure inconsistent with modifier used and/or modifier is missing. Has anybody had that happen? I've tried doing some research and have even called Medicare, but can't get anywhere.


----------



## Aochoa3 (Dec 13, 2017)

No we are not. I have some where it's just the Unna Boot being billed and it is still denying.


----------

